# Differences between yourself and your sona? Similarities?



## Asher Grey (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm just wondering what folks change when making a sona. Do you try to make them as much like yourself as possible, or someone completely different?

My main has the same hobbies as I do but he's taller and doesn't need glasses. He wears my favorite vest, which no longer fits, but aside from that there's really no visual similarity. We're both cooks and we're both grumpy, I guess?


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 20, 2019)

We both dress similar, share essentially the same personality and making music is our favorite hobby. His body shape's also similar to mine, Brazil is our home country and we speak the same language and dialect.

His face's quite different from mine's though. He's got some abilities like stretching the tongue, painting in the air and jumping very high. Also there's no bugs in my IRL diet.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 20, 2019)

Personality-wise, I think we're pretty similar.  Marius might be a little exaggerated since he's toony.

I think the differences are little details that are based on merganser biology;  he has a fear of foxes, but I think they're adorable.  He loves sushi but I don't care for seafood.


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 20, 2019)

Sabby and I have the same general personality, roughly the same age and have similar strengths and flaws. However, she's older than me by a year, has a different sexuality (she's bisexual, I'm heteroflex), and she's very exaggerated due to being a cartoon character.

My _per_sona, on the other hand, is almost exactly the same as me. Although she's also exaggerated.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 20, 2019)

My fursona and I are the same.  The difference is one of us is definitely better looking.  Spoiler: it isn't me.  The other difference is I don't have caracal problems.  Also, my fursona allows me to be more open and expressive than I really am.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2019)

Only a loser if you choose to be.  But don't be so hard on your fursona you begin to think less of yourself!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 21, 2019)

Differences you say? That's quite new. People usually ask about similarities but alright.

Jerzy (My fursona) is military general from XVII century, heavy alcoholic and cold blooded killer.

Those three traits other than being a feline are things I am not


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 21, 2019)

The difference between myself and Devo the duck is quite obvious as he is stronger and faster than me plus also he has cartoon physics on his side. Not to mention that he smokes and drinks constantly.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 21, 2019)

I guess the differences is that he usually purposely secludes himself from others, wanting to be alone, whereas I usually don't by accident and by my own limitations regarding stuff like being too nervous to meet new people, whereas he'd be fine with meeting new people, but just avoids them usually.

Obviously he's beyond stronger and bigger than me, although I guess if it's ratio'd from what he is down to a human, then the main thing that'd be off is weight and him having more strength.

Otherwise I'm pretty much like him. Aside from that I can actually feel and express emotions, he can't.

He's the my only character somewhat close to me, obviously. But yet not even 50%.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2019)

Pawsome topic!!

Well, for a start, one version of my sona is from the middle ages, which (I hope) I'm not! 

A major physical one is that I'm not actually short (I'm not sure what my exact height is but I think I'm just on the lower end of average). I made Ravo somewhat short in keeping with actual foxes being small, and also since it compliments my thin build (which Ravo does share). 

Personality-wise I think Ravo's a bit more chaotic and impulsive than me, but it's an exaduration of my actual self. 

We both loooove chicken, but stealing is wrong and illegal so that's of course a no no...you listening Ravo?!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2019)

Well - my fursona is slim and agile. I am fat and sluggish. On the other hand, he's fairly weak, while I am stronger. He is also cool-headed, calm and laid-back, while I have no patience and don't like it when things don't go my way. I am not a good follower, while he has no issues following orders. Rimna is more social than I am - to a degree, extroverted even. I, on the other hand, am a private person. He enjoys going to clubs and dancing with others, while I prefer sitting at a quiet bar.

We both share an obsessive love with fries, though.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 23, 2019)

Differences in my Sona 
*He is much stronger and faster
*Good at math
*Artificial 
*Lives in the future
*Knows a lot about guns and software 
*Has social anxiety
*More aggressive
*Doesn't need to eat 
*Isn't lazy and likes to get work done
*Only does productive things

Similarities 
*Both love art and music
*Have trust issues
*Love animals
*Enjoy science and robots 
*Question our existence 
*Good around kids
*Self aware
*Enjoy dad jokes


----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 23, 2019)

The only differences between our personalities is that Frenzy is expressive about their opinions while I'm not ^w^;


----------



## rabbitears (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I certainly do not have a tv for a head, that's for sure!

But we're both people pleasers and a little awkward and in need of more friends!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 9, 2019)

Well We are actually a lot similier but there are some differences obviously some of these examples seem pretty random but just listing off everything I can think of Draakc is a lot stronger than I am while I couldn't even lift a milk carton Draakc could probably lift five paint cans at once Draakc is also waaaay better looking than me Draakc would prefer hard wood flooring while I would prefer carpet Draakc being a lot stronger tougher and overall way more badass than me he is filled with confidence all the time Draakc is so much better than me that basically anyone would rather be him than be me Draakcs favorite color is black my favorite color is cyan Draakc is male my gender is undefined (but I guess was BORN male so you decide if that counts) Draakc Is actually 10 Years older than me my taste in music is the perfect definition for Draakcs Personality I'm alergic to cats and Draakc isn't
Of course I'm always finding out new stuff about mine and Draakcs personality all the time so I will keep updating this post
Sorry for punctuation


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 9, 2019)

Nothing alike whatsoever, even our gender is different.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2019)

umbra is a giant shadowy wolf of destruction that murders people, so yeah me and him are nothing a like lol.

Though me and thistle are very much alike i would like to think. I like purple, she has purple fur.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 9, 2019)

My sona would be Ella Bunny, and she's short like me, and doesn't like warm weather. She likes freedom and hates being hold by rules. Same as me.
We both like talking to people, laughing, and peing extremely possitive.

Differences, obvious, she's a bunny, has blue eyes, long hair... so physycally she's not like me, but her thin and curvy body is inspired in mine... *blushes and runs away*


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 9, 2019)

Other than the whole "being a furry character thing" :
Confidence and fearlessness. Diffurence Maker isn't real, so things like public perception and the pain of death don't matter.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 9, 2019)

Wladsik is mostly more talkative and has a tendancy to be more aggressive at times. He's also a heavy smoker. Other than that we're pretty similar.


----------



## ThatTonybo (Mar 9, 2019)

The only similarities to myself and my sona is that we're both shy and love technology. Other than that, the differences are pretty much endless.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 12, 2019)

Originally they were just me until I started giving them character. I originally based them off all the ferrets I’ve ever had and gave them wings to represent those that have died. 

Then they ended up as a necromancer who collects souls of dead ferrets to prolong their life. And it spiraled from there. 

They do have my preferred names as their name, but I shorten it to LV. I threw my love of researching into them, which spiraled into them doing dark magic as well. I just recently updated them to have my ideal body type rather than more of mine. We’re also both relatively short (I made them shorter than me though) and I use them for a lot of things. 

But generally tl;dr na we are pretty different.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

Doodles and Squarkle are definitely based off of aspects of me, but really exaggerated.

Doodles is a snarky, sassy artist, while Squarkle is the sweet, excitable one.

Real me is kind of a murky blend. I wish I had the guts to be sassy IRL, but I don't. Playing the part on the internet is the next best thing, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2019)

We're both jerks. And like alcohol. Like kindred spirits. :V


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 13, 2019)

I've wanted my fursona to represent me. I wear the same green grey beanie IRL that my fursona wears and I wear the beanie because I made it myself. I 'wear' the fursona because I made it myself. My fursona isn't that much different than me, I suppose. Probably just more awesome with a fluffy tail.

now that I think about it, I suppose Bard would be a dj or something, not because I would(or could) do something like that, but because I love my music and that sounds like an awesome job.


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 16, 2019)

My sona is literally just me. The only issue I have is that both of us appear very feminine. I designed her this way to make her more like me and to help me be happy as a girl, but recently I've come out as trans/bigender and I'm struggling to work it out.
Akinyi has the same problem I guess; she looks feminine so it's hard for her to 'pull off' being a guy even though it's how we both want to be seen.
In time, I just hope I stay as attached to her as I've always been. I don't want to lose connection with her over a construct like gender...


----------



## Seiden (Mar 24, 2019)

My fursona is 100% myself, except that he's a cat and doesn't wear shoes. To me, that's the meaning of a fursona. If he wasn't myself, I'd call him a "character".


----------



## Lorim (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, the biggest difference is that it's visually appealing. The biggest similarity is that it's as confused about itself as I am about myself.


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 9, 2019)

Seiden said:


> My fursona is 100% myself, except that he's a cat and doesn't wear shoes. To me, that's the meaning of a fursona. If he wasn't myself, I'd call him a "character".


I feel that tbh, though I still call mine a character since he can be in fictional situations


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2019)

70% of current me.

He's basically what might have happened if my original path in life had worked out... and if my meltdowns were much more destructive.


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 15, 2019)

Tyll'a is a part of me, and I'm a part of him.  But our experiences in life have been very different.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 15, 2019)

Mine and my sona's character are similar, and some events we both experienced have similar impacts, even though the events are usually differentiated slightly.

Else, he's sometimes like I wish to be, and some parts of him are the parts I'm afraid of becoming myself.

Plus, we're both great shots.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 15, 2019)

I have two fursonas, one represents eroticism, the other, faith. Differences are, they're beautiful anthros, whereas I'm an ugly human.


----------



## riddles (Apr 15, 2019)

my sona is a more-so "honest" version of me. irl me is autistic, a lot of my outer behaviour in socialising is less "me" and more "social rules i know how to follow that will help me blend into this social group". so ripley is less about those rules and more about my internal personality. bc of that though i really can't separate them from personal history and traumas since those things have a big impact on my personality, so it's a bit of a double-edged sword.


----------

